# diorrohea and tummy trouble



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

I am only five weeks and 3 days pregnant and i know you may not be able to help me but i am so worried.

I have ivf twice which failed and this is a FET with donor eggs so very anxious anyway and was abroad and cannot get hold of cons.

I take cyclogest and nticed last week on odd days i had bouts of diarrohea but Tuesday i was really poorly all day ,asked dr and said nothing he could do so i starved all day yesteday ,plenty of fluids but by evening i was shaking and dizzy so i ate and seemed fine.  Today though i am the same with tummy aches and diarrohea and am feeling sicky and shakiy, i think due to lack of food.

I am really scared this cannot be good for pregnancy and frightened this is going to stop working.  I have had a missed miscarriage at nine weeks and did not realize a thing was wrong until scan, was even still feeling sick in the mornings, so i am scared this could happen again and especially since my beta tests have all been very high and is suspected twins.

Could i go to the early pregnancy unit and what can i eat if this is a bug or could it be the cyclogest??.

Would i have to be referred by a dr to go or can i just turn up at the hospital. I live in a little village and the drs are not always open,

Thank you for any help,

Anita


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

it sounds like a dose of a tummy bug to me, there are an awful lot of them about.

Keep drinking and eat whatever you can manage.

You wil gradually feel better but if you don't thats the time to visit the gp.

Your baby won't miss out, it will be you that feels dreadful.

Take care x


----------

